# Stizo's Fishing Report 12 March 05 Almost lost my Ice House



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Check out the pics in my photo gallery.  My house almost sank on me. We ended up getting it out after working our butts off. We moved it, fished in 13 feet on my first spot of First Ice, and we caught three small walleye. I was lucky and happy. Thanks to the Coughlin father and son team from Tioga. Without their help, it would be at the bottom of the lake right now. Stizo


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Put some pontoons on it so it will float like they are supposed to and you won't have that problem :lol:


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Saturday's Fishing Report:

Three of us fished Saturday evening after rescuing my ice house. We moved it to 13ft of water. Caught three small walleye.

I took my house off today. It is already in summer storage. Now it is off to Lake Sakakawea for Spring Pike...Goodbye Lake Audubon...I will be back in December. Stizo : )


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Buck'seye,

That is a great idea... A pontoon/house boat with holes in the floor that you can anchor on your favorite fishing spot. A guy could float out there all night, and fish while you are sleeping, while it is raining, etc. Stizo


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow Stizo!

[siteimg]1052[/siteimg]

I've heard some bad stories about sun reflection and those warm spring days out there. Good to hear yours ended on a good note!


----------

